# Coming Soon: 2011 In-depth Test & Review



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Greetings all,

Just got confirmation that Volkswagen is going to send me a 2011 Touareg TDI for a two-week test and review. The vehicle is scheduled to arrive March 2nd.

So, during the time I have it I will be posting thoughts and pictures... with a full-on review by the end of March.

I am also currently working with VW for "other" things coming a bit later in the year... but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it.

I'm looking forward to comparing all the changes and seeing if the 2011 is more of what makes the Touareg a Touareg... or if the changes knock it down a notch!


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

I dunno, RJ, but next to spockcat or yeti you just might be the coolest cat on these forums.

If they want someone to mash up a hybrid vs. V8 gasser comparo, I'd be happy to volunteer.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Info on the vehicle:

2011 TDI Executive
Black paint/black leather interior
20-inch wheels

It looks pretty loaded up with a sticker of $58,320.00


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

Looking forward to the write-up.... :beer::thumbup: The 05 will be payed off this year and I'm having 
conflicting thoughts as to if I should buy a TDI? or just keep the 05....


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

0320thGTI said:


> Looking forward to the write-up.... :beer::thumbup: The 05 will be payed off this year and I'm having
> conflicting thoughts as to if I should buy a TDI? or just keep the 05....


If yours has air suspension keep it if it is running well and you still like it. If not get TDI only if you also don't offroad and need the low range of the 05.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeti35 said:


> If yours has air suspension keep it if it is running well and you still like it. If not get TDI only if you also don't offroad and need the low range of the 05.


I am in a similar situation. I test drove a 2011 and also found the ride a little harsher than mine with AS. To bad it is not offered any more. Maybe next year if VOA reads the forums.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Vehicle arrives this week ---- getting excited.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The vehicle arrived this morning ---- more to come!!!


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

What a tease...and you've had it all day! Looks familiar...very familiar. But I'm guessing it wouldn't sound familiar inside. Please post a Spoiler Warning before any Dyn audio review!!


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

Stop teasing us :laugh::beer:


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh, and the next photo better have some mud on that bitch :thumbup:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

STR3T said:


> Oh, and the next photo better have some mud on that bitch :thumbup:


I would not count on it since most trails we would take that thing to in CO are under feet of snow. Only thing he could do is maybe dirt roads somewhere around Denver. Certainly not with those wheels and tires!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeti35 said:


> I would not count on it since most trails we would take that thing to in CO are under feet of snow. Only thing he could do is maybe dirt roads somewhere around Denver. Certainly not with those wheels and tires!!


My instructions are to NOT BREAK THE CAR. But that doesn't mean I can "work on it" a bit.

I do have a couple places that will put this thing to a bit of a test (certainly nothing on the level of the Touareg Rally)... but absolutely will give ground clearance tests and will make you think about going into "LOW" range --- which isn't possible with this.

As I've stated to friends... if this thing is 60-percent of the previous generation in the off-road department --- it will still be a damn good car. (which says a lot about the 2004-2010 vehicles).


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

UPDATE:

Mileage is doing great... averaging around 30mpg on the highway.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

TREGinginCO said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Mileage is doing great... averaging around 30mph on the highway.


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

TREGinginCO said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Mileage is doing great... averaging around 30mph on the highway.


Wow, just wow :thumbup:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Mileage is doing great... averaging around 30mph on the highway.


Wow. Thats strong. I can't imagine roughly matching my GTI MPG from a truck that size.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

TREGinginCO said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Mileage is doing great... averaging around _*30mph*_ on the highway.


30MPH? :laugh:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Damn... got it changed


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

Guess what I was doing today???


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

TREGinginCO said:


> Guess what I was doing today???


I see they are still coming with the crummy Continental Cross Contacts on the 20's. Guys with 2011 Lux models with 19s, what brand tires are on your Treg? Might have to swap mine when it comes in next month.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

jrtouareg said:


> I see they are still coming with the crummy Continental Cross Contacts on the 20's. Guys with 2011 Lux models with 19s, what brand tires are on your Treg? Might have to swap mine when it comes in next month.



My Exec came with Goodyear Eagle LS 2s.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

wensteph said:


> My Exec came with Goodyear Eagle LS 2s.


i thought i had the continentals until i double checked my 20's are actually the same as yours, Goodyear Eagle LS


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

VCDS Scan Results

Sunday,06,March,2011,15:55:42:04806
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 7P6
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 36 42 46 47 52 53 55 56 5F
62 65 6C 6D 72

VIN: WVGFK9BP0BD0XXXXX 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CATA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P0 907 401 E HW: 7P0 907 401 E
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17 H14 0004 
Revision: 56H14--- 
Coding: 292A4012232600050000
Shop #: WSC 00054 780 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30TDI0117P0907401E 001006
ROD: EV_ECM30TDI0117P0907401E.rod
VCID: 3162C6E7D1AF

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: None
Part No SW: 0C8 927 750 G HW: 0C8 927 750 H
Component: AL1000 AISIN 001 1812 
Serial number: 
Coding: 001368
Shop #: WSC 01730 666 28888
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL991031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAL991031_VW52.rod
VCID: 3064C3E3DAA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P0 907 379 E HW: 7P0 907 379 A
Component: MK25A H33 0416 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 417900010EC010
Coding: 5B7613C349242554DAF6C89892D7A4407700
Shop #: WSC 01730 666 44239
ASAM Dataset: EV_MK25AXT 007001
ROD: EV_MK25AXT.rod
VCID: 3F8690DF17FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 AK HW: 4H0 907 064 H
Component: BCM2 2.0 H13 0208 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 0D860000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 72E009EB1429

Part No SW: 4H0 905 852 B HW: 4H0 905 852 B
Component: J764 ELV MLB H38 0044 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 040 AA HW: 7P6 907 040 AA
Component: Klima 2 Zonen H18 0612 
Coding: B686200A80
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiFront 004001
ROD: EV_AirCondiFront_VW52.rod
VCID: 73EE0CEF6B33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 907 063 L HW: 4H0 907 063 D
Component: BCM1 2.0 H11 0092 
Revision: 15011002 Serial number: 00000000589064
Coding: 26001012973C5D010020180300005D0C431C460882010261000000020000
Shop #: WSC 01730 666 44239
VCID: 3162C6E7D1AF

Part No SW: 7P0 955 119 HW: 7P0 955 119 
Component: WWS 100705 31 0020 
Coding: 004DBD

Part No SW: 7P0 955 559 D HW: 7P0 955 559 D
Component: RLFS H09 0011 
Coding: 035223

Part No SW: 7P6 941 431 E HW: 7P6 941 431 E
Component: E1 - LDS H04 0031 

Part No SW: 4H0 907 410 A HW: 4H0 907 410 A
Component: USHL4.2 H30 0020 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 919 475 HW: 7P6 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H03 0016 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 38941016800683
Coding: 308501
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW526ParkiAssis2 001008
ROD: EV_VW526ParkiAssis2.rod
VCID: 55AA52778587

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P0 959 655 A HW: 7P0 959 655 A
Component: VW10Airbag095 H05 0020 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003FH000NEC+
Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000003935
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW526 001001
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW526.rod
VCID: 3F8690DF17FB

Seat occupied recognition: 
Part No SW: 7P6 959 339 HW: 7P6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. 003 0005 
Serial number: 5850000R10427004N6

Driver's Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3575LRB40656U4L26O5K

Passenger Side Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3585LRB40656U4L2EHAR

Driver's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3515RRB40556T8MI8PKE

Passenger's Rear Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3525RRB405F6T8MIH0PE

Driver's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3555NRB40636RJQIM8BE

Passenger's Front Airbag Crash Sensor: 
Serial number: 3565NRB40636RJQIBG89

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 953 568 B HW: 7P6 953 507 A
Component: Lenks.Modul H07 0007 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90815JGE0000R 
Coding: 000C15
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3260C9EBD4A9

Part No SW: 7P6 959 542 HW: 7P6 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H03 0027 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 920 980 N HW: 7P6 920 980 N
Component: Kombi H09 0231 
Revision: 08140052 Serial number: 658090710593022
Coding: 8B7733022B00D705020004
Shop #: WSC 01730 666 44239
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSRBVW526 001013
ROD: EV_KombiUDSRBVW526.rod
VCID: 4796883F4F2B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 530 C HW: 7P6 907 530 A
Component: GW-CAN-L-MOST H08 5202 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000026733
Coding: 0001037500
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewVW526UDS 001006
ROD: EV_GatewVW526UDS.rod
VCID: 3874FBC332D5

Control unit for battery monitoring: 
Part No SW: 7P0 915 181 A HW: 7P0 915 181 
Component: Batt_Sensor H07 0140 
Serial number: 00000000005659158488

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 760 HW: 4H0 959 760 
Component: MEM-FS H07 0114 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001002031825
Coding: 00581B0000004001000001010101202020202121202020
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: F0E483E39A25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 793 F HW: 4H0 959 793 F
Component: TSG FA H07 0162 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000106518777 
Coding: 011D17205E00453005080000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3C7CE7D306ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 AK HW: 4H0 907 064 H
Component: BCM2 2.0 H13 0208 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0132536942 
Coding: 0106123A28B9509580A00620010000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 72E009EB1429

Part No SW: 7P6 959 719 HW: 7P6 959 719 
Component: GTO BT H19 0059 

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

Part No SW: 7P0 959 591 HW: 7P0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS30.050 H05 0006 
Coding: 191100

Part No SW: 7P0 959 591 A HW: 4H0 959 591 
Component: J394 PS30.050 H06 0006 
Coding: 191100

1 Fault Found:
02202 - Trunk / Luggage Compartment Closing Assist; Position - Locked (F332) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 129
Mileage: 5497 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.04.01
Time: 11:01:28


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 466 HW: 7P6 035 466 
Component: DSP Prem H01 0090 
Revision: 00001001 Serial number: 10810000437205
VCID: F5EAB2F7E547

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 792 F HW: 4H0 959 792 F
Component: TSG BF H07 0162 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000106442286 
Coding: 011D17205E00453005080000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3B7EE4CF03E3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540-) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P0 907 801 E HW: 7P0 907 801 E
Component: EPB H51 1100 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: A1061700010 
Coding: 01040000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_ParkbA7 000006
ROD: EV_ParkbA7.rod
VCID: 356AF2F725C7

1 Fault Found:
0033 - Dynamic Start Assist Function Not Available 
C10DE 00 [008] - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 140
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 347136 km
Date: 2063.11.16
Time: 06:09:03


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J745) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 357 HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 010A00010F000400
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFS 005006
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFS.rod
VCID: FCFCA7D3C66D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (R) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 035 082 HW: 4G0 035 082 
Component: Radio U SIRIU H51 0052 
Revision: AB001007 Serial number: 471G-0A7515176
Coding: 020007010000000001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: DDBACA577DB7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 035 664 HW: 7P6 035 664 
Component: H-BN-NA H43 0170 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 445GZ0A7504635
Coding: 020200050040E1EF01020B0E00000003F0080101
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: F5EAB2F7E547

Part No: 8R0 060 884 P
Component: NAR 2010 0407 

Part No SW: 7P6 919 603 C HW: 7P6 919 603 C
Component: DU8 SV Touch H23 0045 

Part No SW: 7P6 919 603 C HW: 7P6 919 603 C
Component: DU8 SV Touch H23 0045 

Part No: 8R0 060 961 
Component: CD-Database 1886 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 795 B HW: 4H0 959 795 B
Component: TSG HL H09 0162 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000106466977 
Coding: 011C17200000253005080000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3A70E1CB0CD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 273 F HW: 7P6 907 273 F
Component: RDKBERU25 H09 0008 
Serial number: 10000000005957
ASAM Dataset: EV_RDKBERU25 003006
ROD: EV_RDKBERU25_VW52.rod
VCID: 3F8690DF17FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 441 A HW: 4H0 907 441 
Component: SG Rueckfahrkamera 0020 
Revision: 00H03000 Serial number: 525PA8-J050793
Coding: 0120001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3776F8FF3FCB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. (----) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 959 107 HW: 7P6 959 107 
Component: HDSG-Modul H10 0612 
Revision: 09145444 Serial number: 181000009
Coding: 0533314002
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeckkTouar 202135
ROD: EV_HeckkTouar.rod
VCID: FCFCA7D3C66D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 795 B HW: 4H0 959 795 B
Component: TSG HR H09 0162 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000106468885 
Coding: 011C17200000253005080000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3A70E1CB0CD9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jpsjr (May 8, 2002)

I too have the GoodYear Eagle LS2 which I'm not fond of. I think I'm going to Yokohama Prada Spec X when these get worn. I had these on another car and had great luck with them during the winter months.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

TREGinginCO, for us laymen, which of those codes are useful to us? Have you had any issues with the two items that are throwing codes?

(I'm a guilty party, but the tire posts are off topic and we should keep this thread on track.)


----------



## MacWizard (Jan 6, 2004)

My new 2011 Touareg V6 Highline came with 18" Pirelli Scorpion Verde: Pirelli’s new ‘green’ tire, 
http://www.autos.ca/auto-product-re...relli-scorpion-verde-pirelli’s-new-green-tire


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

wensteph said:


> TREGinginCO, for us laymen, which of those codes are useful to us? Have you had any issues with the two items that are throwing codes?
> 
> (I'm a guilty party, but the tire posts are off topic and we should keep this thread on track.)


He was just performing a scan so everyone could see the different modules in this version and possibly see if there is any difference from them from the previous gen. What he should have done was reset the faults then rescan to see if they come back.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I have an answer (i think) for the two faults

1 Fault Found:
02202 - Trunk / Luggage Compartment Closing Assist; Position - Locked (F332)
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 129
Mileage: 5497 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.04.01
Time: 11:01:28

*My four year old was in the car and screwing around with the key --- pushing the rear hatch button trying to making the rear hatch go up and down and I hit the door locks to try and stop him. The scan of that module must have happened around that time. *


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540-) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P0 907 801 E HW: 7P0 907 801 E
Component: EPB H51 1100
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: A1061700010
Coding: 01040000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_ParkbA7 000006
ROD: EV_ParkbA7.rod
VCID: 356AF2F725C7

1 Fault Found:
0033 - Dynamic Start Assist Function Not Available
C10DE 00 [008] - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 140
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 347136 km
Date: 2063.11.16
Time: 06:09:03
*
I turned on the power to the car by hitting the start button without using the brake so the engine wouldn't start... and I'm guessing this is what the scanning result would show.*


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

TREGinginCO said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Mileage is doing great... averaging around 30mpg on the highway.


GULP!! Crazy! :thumbup: Just did a round trip to Tahoe over the weekend in the V8...... Total miles roundtrip = 310miles Gas = $84  TDI =


----------



## NomadicR32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Still eagerly awaiting the in-depth review...


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

NomadicR32 said:


> Still eagerly awaiting the in-depth review...


x 1,000 Would like to subscribe to his newsletter! :thumbup: :beer:




PS Any chance of a local brief meet & tire kicking session?  :wave:


----------



## STR3T (Jan 24, 2003)

Patience. He got it on 3/2 for a 2-week trial...so 3/16 (next Wed or so) it goes away and he'll have nothing else to do but write about how much he misses driving it already 

Unless he cons them into a longer run w/ it...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

The Touareg TDI was picked up this morning and is now back in the hands of VW. It's been a great two weeks. 

Now... putting all the pictures together as well as thoughts and notes to get the review done. 

Here are two teaser items 

Fuel economy --- very impressive 
"Surround" --- absolutely amazing!!!!


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

TREGinginCO said:


> The Touareg TDI was picked up this morning and is now back in the hands of VW. It's been a great two weeks.
> 
> Now... putting all the pictures together as well as thoughts and notes to get the review done.
> 
> ...


 
Great to hear!  

Are we calling this one a T3?  Would be quite interested in any comparison to the Touraeg2 or original Touareg model if possible. opcorn:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

there will be comparisons from "old to new."


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

TREGinginCO said:


> there will be comparisons from "old to new."


 Can't wait! :thumbup:


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

XM_Rocks said:


> Can't wait! :thumbup:


 x2


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

It's Coming.....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Too slow. AutoWeek beat you too it: http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110406/CARREVIEWS/110409939



> *2011 Volkswagen Touareg TDI Lux, an AW Drivers Log*
> Published on 4/06/2011
> 
> EDITOR WES RAYNAL: I love this engine in this 2011 Volkswagen Touareg TDI. It works really well and has oodles of power and torque for instant thrust. I was also impressed with the way the car “handles,” and yes, I put that in quotes because after all, it weighs 5,000 pounds. But it doesn’t roll nearly as much as other big SUVs, in my opinion. It’s almost sporty for an SUV. The chassis offers good feedback from the road, too. Actually, it’s all a pretty remarkable driving experience, again for a car this big.
> ...


LOL at the tags!


----------

